# My Hypo boas



## richyboa72 (Dec 20, 2017)

First of is my 2 yr old red Pastel female 100%het Kahl albino,called “Aurora “she’s lovely and red with great tail colour,can’t wait to breed her with my male jungle 










the last picture is with my female Peruvian boa 
Next is my newest 6 month old boa call Harley he is a line bred hypo harlequin 100% het t+ albino as his father was a t+albino pink panther ,he will be bred with my female t+ female to
Make some great t+ sunglows,he will brighten up with age







Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## richyboa72 (Dec 20, 2017)

A little video from the other month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

